# Tech support letter



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

:lol: 
Dear IT Support

Eighteen months ago I upgraded to Girlfriend 1.0 from Drinking Mates 4.2 which I used for years without any trouble.

However, there are apparently conflicts between these two products and the only solution was to try to run Girlfriend 1.0 with the sound turned off. To make matters worse, Girlfriend 1.0 is also incompatible with several other applications, such as Lads Night Out 3.1, Football 2.0 and Playboy 6.1.

Successive versions of Girlfriend proved no better. A shareware beta-programme, Party Girl 2.1, which I tried, had many bugs and left a virus in my system, forcing me to shut down completely for several weeks. Eventually I tried to run Girlfriend 1.2 and Girlfriend 1.0 at the same time, only to discover that when these two systems detected each other they caused severe damage to my hardware.

Sensing a way out, I then upgraded to Fiancee 1.0 only to discover that this product soon had to be upgraded (at great cost) to Wife 1.0, which I reluctantly agreed to because, whilst Wife 1.0 tends to use up all my available resources, it does come bundled with Freesex Plus and Cleanhouse 2001. Shortly after this upgrade however I then discovered that Wife 1.0 can be very unstable and costly to run. For example, any mistakes I made were automatically stored in Wife 1.0's memory and could not be deleted. They then resurfaced months later when I had forgotten about them. Wife 1.0 also has an automatic Diary Explorer and E-Mail porn filter and can without warning, launch Photostrop and Whingezip! These latter products have no help files and I have to try and guess what the problem is myself.

Additional costly problems are that Wife 1.0 needs updating regularly, requiring Shoe Shop Browser for new attachments and also Hairstyle Express which needs to be reinstalled every other week. Wife 1.0 also
spawns unwelcome child processing that drains my resources. It also conflicted with some of the new games I wanted to try, stating that they are an illegal operation. When Wife 1.0 attaches itself to my Audi TT programme it often crashes or runs the system dry. Wife 1.0 also has a rather annoying pop-up called Mother-in-Law, which can't be turned off.

Recently I've attempted to try Mistress 2002 but there could be problems: A friend has alerted me to the fact that if Wife 1.0 detects the presence of Mistress 2002 it tends to delete all my MS Money files before un-installing itself.

Please can you help me?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Iâ€™ve been running wife v1.0 for years. After it spawned child process, the two processes then started more threads. Iâ€™ve identified these threads to be:

Cats
Dogs
Horses

I now have insufficient recourses to run:

Fast cars
Photography
Mounting bikes (  Mountain)

This software could have only been dreamt up by Microsoft.
Just one thing left to tryâ€¦.
FORMAT C:\ /V:Bliss


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

what are mounting bikes?  That might be the source of your problems


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I've mounted a few bikes in my time :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> I've mounted a few bikes in my time :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

